# Yaba daba doo



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a wee bit of a story behind this but probably best I don't say. The bottom line is I've just been given a Manfrotto tripod, that's right given. Totally unexpected and the person giving me it didn't know how good it was. It was used once a year for the last eight years. Came in it's original box and is in mint condition. The model is a 055v + 701RC2 Am I chuffed or what? Anyone got a dancing smiley?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry bud but I've been nosey. Not having a clue what you was so excited about, I did a Google on 055v + 701RC2.

Jesus Christ!!!!! How much for a tripod????

Congratulations on your present :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Sorry bud but I've been nosey. Not having a clue what you was so excited about, I did a Google on 055v + 701RC2.
> 
> Jesus Christ!!!!! How much for a tripod????
> 
> Congratulations on your present :thumb:


Thanks m8 . It's totally made my day. Sad eh?:lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not even going to Google on how much it is, just by knowing the name Manfrotto, it's a top quality piece of kit.

It'll last you a lifetime.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Thanks m8 . It's totally made my day. Sad eh?:lol:


Not sad at all. It's your hobby and you'll appreciate it lots :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It was put on the back seat of the car and I clocked the name on the box and I thought "oh aye, a Manfrotto". Ten minutes later I was told it was mine.:doublesho


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

RESULT!!!

nice one mate, did look at getting a Manfrotto, but couldn't justify the cost with it being a new hobby... regretting it already...

Again, RESULT!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You Jammy begger  

I'll just have to settle for my 10 bob Ebay special tripod thats too short for me  :lol::lol:

I dread to think how much one would cost over here.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alex L said:


> You Jammy begger
> 
> I'll just have to settle for my 10 bob Ebay special tripod thats too short for me  :lol::lol:
> 
> I dread to think how much one would cost over here.


Yeh pretty expensive I'd guess Alex.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Wonder why they don't keep them in stock at this price?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

With all the makes and models of tripods it's maybe a lot of cash to have tied up to have say five of each lying around the store waiting on a purchase. I'm only guessing though.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I use a Manfrotto for medium format stuff - TOP product!!!!

Enjoy it......


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

You jammy bugga.

Santa brought me one.

Great bit of kit.

Enjoy it.

Does it have a head also?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

A mate of mine was given a Slik tripod from his work as they were replacing stock, he was well chuffed.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

lee. said:


> You jammy bugga.
> 
> Santa brought me one.
> 
> ...


Yes it came with a head


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alfa GTV said:


> A mate of mine was given a Slik tripod from his work as they were replacing stock, he was well chuffed.


Similar story. This was one of eight.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a manfrotto 055 Pro B and a 322 RC2 head , safe to say its the best kit I have ever used. You'll not struggle with that mate, its rock solid!!!!:thumb:


----------

